# iON HD camera, any good?



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Before you do that check out the monoprice action cam. It's supposed to be a brand labeled ion, looks identical but its only $100. Not the best revies but for the price it's tempting, they have a new one that looks like a gopro for $175.

Action Camera And Accessories - Monoprice.com

I'd be interested to hear anyones review here on either the ion or the monoprice. The fov is only 120' which is the reson I haven't got one yet, I'd rather have 150 or wider. The $175 one is 150' or more I believe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're willing to drop $260, Best Buy has the GoPro Hero 3 Black edition for $250 on Black Friday.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Casual said:


> Before you do that check out the monoprice action cam. It's supposed to be a brand labeled ion, looks identical but its only $100. Not the best revies but for the price it's tempting, they have a new one that looks like a gopro for $175.
> 
> Action Camera And Accessories - Monoprice.com
> 
> I'd be interested to hear anyones review here on either the ion or the monoprice. The fov is only 120' which is the reson I haven't got one yet, I'd rather have 150 or wider. The $175 one is 150' or more I believe.


The main concern I have about those monoprice reviews are the consistent comments about lack of image stabilization. That's pretty key for a snowboarding POV cam.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA and Cro_reps have used the Ion. They both liked them and the video quality I have seen is solid.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a ion and liked it a lot since I go jet sking in the summer time with out the need for a waterproof case was awesome. But using it on a rather cold day last winter was its fate. It froze up never to come back to life. Now it was probably just a defect with the one I have but after that I went with a contour+ and a drift ghost and they have been pretty solid. Plus the battery life on the ion wasn't very good and without a removable battery your day could be short depending on what options your using on the camera.


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

I've also seen quite a few Contour Cams recently going for around $100 or under on eBay lately as well, I've had one in the past and it was good shits. I've heard they may be starting back up.


----------

